# Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5



## Willi Wobbler (10. August 2017)

Hallo Echolotfreunde, 

ich habe versucht zum meiner Frage was im Forum zu finden,
aber so richtig bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
Mir geht es speziell um die Ködererkennung auf dem Echolot
im Sonarmodus um pelagisch angeln zu können.

Ich habe ein Hook 5 von Lowrance und den Geber 83/200/455/800
Ich weiß nicht ob es an den Einstellungen liegt oder ein Anwenderfehler ist, aber meistens sehe ich meinen Köder gar nicht auf dem Echo. Manchmal habe ich es geschafft das er sichtbar ist also, absinken und Führung ist gut zu sehen, aber mit den gleichen Einstellungen ist das nicht konstant gegeben. Paar Minuten später wieder nix zu sehen mit den gleichen Einstellungen. Ich fische in einem normal trüben Süßwassersee mit Gummifischen mit 14 oder 18 Gramm Köpfen.
Ich habe es sowohl im 83khz als auch 200khz Bereich versucht. 

Kannst mir jemand Tips geben was ich besser machen kann 
oder welche Einstellungen für mein Vorhaben wichtig sind ?


----------



## oh-nass-iss (10. August 2017)

*AW: Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5*

Moin,
zufällig habe ich gerade dazu gestern ein Video auf youtube gesehen.
Darin wurde gesagt, wahrscheinlich brauche ich dir das gar nicht sagen, kurze Rute um die 1.80m nehmen, damit du nicht aus dem Echolotkegel fischt. Die zweite Sache war, dass der Kollege im Video seine Jigköpfe "schwarz" lackiert hat, um so ein besseres Echo zurückgeworfen zu bekommen.
Selbst habe ich das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (10. August 2017)

*AW: Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5*

Rutenlänge gebe ich dir Recht, Köpfe schwarz machen glaube ich nicht das es was hilft, aber probieren geht über studieren.

 Mich würde interessieren was die besten Einstellungen für die 
 best mögliche Ködererkennung sind. 
 Meine aktuellen Einstellungen sind
 Ping Geschw. 'schnell'
 Störstrahlunterdrückung 'aus'
 Oberflächenklarheit 'low'
 Fischfangmodus 'Flachwasser'
 Autom. Empfindlichkeit 'ein'

 Aber optimal scheintz es ja nicht zu sein, denn es klappt ja meist nicht den Köder zu sehen.
 Hab mir jetzt schon mal vorgenommen, größere Bleie zu nehmen das mein Köder definitiv auch im Kegel ist.

 Aber bin für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5*

Schau mal....
https://www.echolotprofis.de/blog/d...uenz-am-echolot-fuer-das-2d-sonar-einstellen/


----------



## hechtomat77 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5*

Ich habe auch ein Hook 5. lass den Köder runter und stell dir Empfindlichkeit nach oben. Du müsstest dann den Köder sehen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. August 2017)

*AW: Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5*

Du musst den gummi senkrecht an der Geberstange runter lassen, Empfindlichkeit so hoch wie möglich aber so das du nicht nur gekriselt siehst, und 200 kHz ist richtig nicht 83 kHz .


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. August 2017)

*AW: Köder erkennen mit Lowrance Hook 5*

Außerdem sind deine bleiköpfe viel zu leicht, beim vertikal angeln musst du schwere Köpfe nehmen, sonst kommst du mit deinem Köder viel zu schnell aus dem geberkegel, dann siehst du natürlich nichts mehr also ab 24g aufwärts eher noch schwerer.


----------

